# Help on leg routine



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey,

My mrs has been training legs twice a week for the last year and has made great progress now being able to squat 60kg 5x10.

The problem is because shes so small her quads are dominating her physique which she doesnt like. So now she only wants to train glutes and take the focus off quad / hamstring training.

I have already thought of wide stance squats with less weight and a glute machine to use but couldn't think of much else to really just focus on the glutes. Maybe wide stance leg press too?

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

I have the same problem with a lot of girls that I follow. I behave like this:

I train legs high reps and low weight to avoid further hypertrophy but to keep them anyway tonic, and then instead step to make them train the glutes heavily, my favorites are:

hip thrust

glute bridge (one and two legs)

reverse hyper

kickback


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sumo deads

Pull through

Glute bridge


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As above really.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Stiff legged deads and hammie curls, the machine where you lay face down, not seated.


----------

